# Quick Coupler Key



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

The ball field has this Quick Coupler valve - The problem is we can't find the key/hose setup.

I would like to ID the valve, so that I can buy the correct key. All anybody can tell me is that it's a Rain Bird.

Should there be an ID on the body? If so, I'm probably just going to dig it up rather than try to measure internals.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One of these.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/products/lawn-irrigation/valves-valve-boxes/quick-coupling-valves


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@g-man Thanks - I found several Rain Bird keys, but not sure which one I need. They have different options with varying sizes, single lug, double lug, etc.. Hoping I can figure out which one I need before I start guessing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I think mine had a number cast into the body:


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Ware , if that's the case, I'll peel back the sod and dig it up.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buy one of each and send the wrong ones back to amazon &#128076;&#127996;


----------

